# Mounting drapes to a metal frame



## cashew (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello all, first post. I recently purchased a condo and have a sliding glass door that does not have any blinds or curtains. I have found some wonderful deals on drapes online that I would like to purchase. However, the place I would have to mount it has a metal frame. Is there a way to mount drapes this way? Thanks!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

surely. pre-drilling and using sheetmetal type screws should do the trick, i think.

DM


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

You can check out this condo type apartment. You can check it out too. [URL="http://www. diychatroom.com]Apartment Therapy[/URL] is one of my favorite home decorating inspirational site.


----------

